# Zebra stuck notes



## Chris T (Apr 14, 2019)

This has been an ongoing issue which comes and goes. It's now a consitent problem with Zebra 2, but I've had a similar problem with LA Scoring Strings, along with some other VIs in the past.

I suspect that my NI S-88 Mk1 Keyboard might be the culprit, although it only seems to be happening right now with Zebra 2:

All my NI software is updated, and I'm running Firware vs 72 (latest) for my S-88 Mk1 keyboard.

I'm using Zebra 2 as a plugin n DP9.52 (Mac OS 10.13.6). I just updated to Zebra v.2.8.0 but I'm still getting a stuck note issue. Whenever I play a note (especially a pad / long note) in DP, Zebra does not seem to get a 'note off' signal and the note(s) keeps playing. 

This problem seems to first happen when I use the sustain pedal. I tried Zebra on its own in my template, with no other tracks enabled, and it seemed to work fine (no stuck notes). Then I experimented with the sustain pedal, and the problem came back. When lifting sustain pedal, the notes continued playing and I'd have to do a MIDI panic, then it would randomly sustain despite then not using sus pedal at all. It's as if using sustain once triggers weird messages and then Zebra keeps sustaining.

Anyone else have this issue, or any suggested solutions?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 16, 2019)

Controllers are always the problem especially if a MIDI Loop/feedback is under the surface of your DAW.
I use Bidule because I can visually see all routings and the large MIDI Monitor makes troubleshooting a cinch.
I get stuck notes from still holding notes while changing scenes.
I got so fast at using my Physis K4 now I have to concentrate on what the sustaining hand is doing.
Scene changes are as fast as greased lightning.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 4, 2019)

get also stuck notes issue when i tested demo version of zebra. i think is vst3 version but not in vst2 and windows 10 pro computer or maybe other way (vst2 and vst3 swapped). at used studio one virtual keys. other synths dont have problem looks like is Zebra issue.


----------



## Pier (Oct 9, 2019)

I've been using Zebra for almost 10 years and have never experienced this.

It's most likely an issue with your controller or DP or both.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 9, 2019)

Zebra remains the most reliable plug in I own

e


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2019)

ed buller said:


> Zebra remains the most reliable plug in I own
> 
> e



And the best sounding for me.
I use it live and its possible all soft synths sound great in a studio, but not all sound great in a large Array or some powered stage monitors.

Zebra remains a Fat Bastard the entire time its being used.
The Diva Filters are sizzling bacon. Anywhere I have a section where synths or vocals build up to a climax and then hit an sfz before the next section, I let Zebra swell from a long Attack on the Filter, timed with the length of the section, and it is impressive.
my old OBX is jealous. It had the title for years, but Zebra sounds just as good, and doesnt need BIG ass ATA Case....


----------



## DerGeist (Oct 11, 2019)

This issue is a complete abomination. I hereby demand in the name of common decency the immediate release Zebra 3. May god continue to bless Vi Control


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 11, 2019)

Chris T said:


> Anyone else have this issue, or any suggested solutions?



Hi Chris, i sometimes encounter a problem with Zebra & hanging notes.
However, since it doesn't happen on a regular basis, i haven't put too much effort in analysing the issue. I remember, the problem sometimes already happened over 10 years ago (longtime Zebra user here...  )

What i can say: it's not related to a masterkeyboard/controller problem. Instead, occasionally Zebra will constantly play a note when i start the Sequencer (Logic in my case).
Seems to me like an uncleaned buffer. The moment i really press a key and release it, the erroneously sounding note also stops.


----------

